

Show HN: Infinite Scroll for HN (Chrome Extension) - todd3834
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kbagbhbmimllhhacbcpongdfenlgdfai

======
milkmiruku
Something I find handy; I have the 'Hacker News Infinite Scrolling' and
'Hacker News Sorter' extensions. If I've been away from HN for a while,
scrolling open several pages worth of links then clicking the "Sort" button
gives the best of the last day or two - <http://i.imgur.com/EQ0o3.png>

------
todd3834
source code available: <https://github.com/toddw/hn-infinite-scroll>

------
benaiah
Umm... never heard of AutoPager?

~~~
todd3834
No, actually I never did hear about AutoPager. Regardless, this extension only
took a few minutes to write and was very fun to work on.

HN is the only place, so far, where I really wanted infinite scroll and it
wasn't provided by the website itself.

